# New private pack



## Karla (25 July 2006)

Apparently someone's setting up a new private pack to ponce around the countryside. "So what?" I hear you cry. Well, the person trying to do this is old Etonian and Ian Fleming's nephew, Roddy Fleming. His uncle, of course, didn't like foxhunting - he found it boring, and who could argue with James Bond's creator?


----------



## AlanE (25 July 2006)

Karla, you sound like one of those people who worship 'celebrities'.is that why you think Ian Fleming's grandson could do no wrong?

A common trait amongst anti hunting  types, though...


----------



## Karla (25 July 2006)

What a silly, sententious think to say! Go away and shove your head in a cold jelly, you loony!


----------



## CARREG (25 July 2006)

Lets hope he kills his foxes within the law, Ive heard he's hunting throughout the country, strange that foxhunting is supposedly banned and this happens, Rsuggit you gotta be gutted with this 1...lol...lol...........Carreg


----------



## flying_change (25 July 2006)

'Q' is booby-trapping a robotic fox as we speak.


----------



## flying_change (25 July 2006)

"A common trait amongst anti hunting types, though... "

ROFL !   Now who was that singers son that the pros all love  ....?


----------



## flying_change (25 July 2006)

Otis something......


----------



## Karla (25 July 2006)

clown


----------



## Sidesaddle (25 July 2006)

Otis something......
		
Click to expand...

Ferry


----------



## Doreys_Mum (25 July 2006)

"A common trait amongst anti hunting types, though... "

ROFL !   Now who was that singers son that the pros all love  ....?
		
Click to expand...

Thats that dead sexy one!!

I can't wait till I start uni and can start hunting again... wrong TYPE of hunting tho...


----------



## CARREG (25 July 2006)

Whats the matter Karl-a, truth hurt...lol............Carreg


----------



## Karla (25 July 2006)

Not as much as those foam pies you take in mush night after night. Lordy be, what a way to make a living!


----------



## CARREG (25 July 2006)

lol....you're a funny 1, I like you...........Carreg


----------



## Karla (25 July 2006)

I like you more, especially when you wear those funny long shoes you trip over!!! Classic!


----------



## CARREG (25 July 2006)

Karla...lol...lol...please dont stop...my sides...lol... they're splitting...........Carreg


----------



## Karla (25 July 2006)

Mine too! You're even better than the Chuckle Brothers!!!


----------



## CARREG (25 July 2006)

Awwww...you're too kind............Carreg


----------



## Jiffy (25 July 2006)

Way-Hay!

Good ol' Roddy, he's a great host.  I've been onto his land several times and can't imagine a better place to meet. 

Further to what Karla says, he isn't setting up this pack 'to ponce around the countryside' instead they will follow trails set up to simulate the hunting of foxes and hares.


----------



## Karla (25 July 2006)

Roddy sounds like a real tit. At least his uncle had talent. In fact when I was at school I had to fight and lobby to present a (brilliant) analysis of the James Bond books for the English part of my course. I can't wait for the Casino Royale film!


----------



## RunToEarth (25 July 2006)

"Roddy sounds like a real tit."
.......................
Sorry love but how can you comment on how Roddy sounds, have you not read your own posts? Now there is a REAL tit.


----------



## Doreys_Mum (25 July 2006)

A femanist?


----------



## severnmiles (25 July 2006)

Hmm I can never see that, mum thinks he's just gorgeous!  I think he's minging!  :shocked:  Please excuse the phrase - especially you Wallace, its a TAD common


----------



## severnmiles (25 July 2006)

Eugh!!! SoD!  Your Myles is far prettier to look at ;-)


----------



## severnmiles (25 July 2006)

Lol @ Rosiie!  hehe.


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Go to bed you hussy, or you'll be late for the gymkhana tomorrow!!!


----------



## wurzel (26 July 2006)

Karl is back.

With more input into the hunting debate.

I will help you Karl.

What shall I do this Autumn Karl, hunt or snare?


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Its 12.00....the night has just begun!  Hussy?  I'm a one man woman sweetheart!


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Both!  F*k the anti's off even more   they force us to impose cruelty upon animals by snaring.


----------



## wurzel (26 July 2006)

If you insist.


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Ok I'm calmer now!  hunt, but if you can't use more than two hounds to flush in a thick/wooded covert and have a particular problem with one fox who is likely to take lambs you will be forced to snare, what do you think Karla?  In your laughable opinion?


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Is it autumn now? Why are you so obsessed with it? More blinkered thinking. Go to bed!


----------



## wurzel (26 July 2006)

Not obsessed with autumn Karl, just looking forward to it.

And cubbing at the end of summer.

How can that be blinkered? 

We are both looking forward to hunting !!!!!

You make a crap anti Karl

Who do you hunt with?


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Why keep mentioning it then? Has Soggyblah told you to?


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

3 weeks and hounds cries will fill the valleys again.....


----------



## wurzel (26 July 2006)

Mention what? 

Cubbing?

I don't know if soggy blah likes cubbing.

Will you be joining in?


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

"I don't know if soggy blah likes cubbing."

Your leader won't be pleased!!!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (26 July 2006)

Eugh!!! SoD!  Your Myles is far prettier to look at ;-)
		
Click to expand...

oooh, I know, isn't he just   

*swoon*


----------



## wallace (29 July 2006)

I seem to have made a dreadful faux pas and got their relationship completely arse about face....if you'll pardon the expression.

I always took it that Faggy called the shots and Bottom Boys took up the rear.
I'm happy to be proved wrong. Maybe they swap roles every few weeks?


----------

